
Stop Using the Occam’s Razor Principle - felipap
https://towardsdatascience.com/stop-using-the-occams-razor-principle-7281d143f9e6
======
ncmncm
Occam's Razor makes us legitimately suspicious of Dark Matter, in amounts
radically exceeding known matter, as an explanation for galactic rotation
anomalies.

The effect is that we demand a great deal of supporting evidence, which has
been accumulating, incrementally, although the particle needed to clinch
matters has not yet been identified. Still, without DM, we would need some
other way to account for the anomalous rotation and the other oddities since
identified and attributed to DM.

